# Horse with no name and not a lot of talent!



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> The dog got fed up, shot across the lawn and under the boys feet legs. With that the other dog saw this apparition he flew at it and a short fight took place, right next to new guy, who didn't bat an eyelid.


Sounds pretty calm, that should be a good thing :lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Phwoar! That is my kind of horse! What a hunky chunky monkey...

As for names, what about Louie? Lou features in his dam's line a couple of times.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Petey. I like Petey!!!

Aaaaand then, I'll trade you him for a reg. paint mare . She's a bay tobi, about the same height, and a little more on the "alive" scale, lol. I need a MUCH quieter horse for my mom.

But he DEFINATELY looks like a Petey
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I think my trainer would shoot me if I bought him and traded him, he was never advertised, she found him for me through her network.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

What's wrong with " Rudy".....?
I had a Rudy for 15 years, TB.
McLean is nice too. Mac, when he's nice, Mr. McLean when he's an a$$...;-)
Really nice guy, I like him


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

He's cute! Name ideas: Walker, Chester, Durango, Wyatt, Jackson, Ollie.


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

I think Rudy is super cute for him! I live dapple Greys so much 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hope it works out, love to see more pics of this guy! Looks stunning, and although he may need some work, he sounds perfect!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I like him (but then again I've yet to meet a horse I didn't like except maybe those Akhal Tekes - they take some getting used to). Lovely head. Perhaps 'Otto' for a name?


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

hes beautiful!!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You wanted a horse that was solid, calm, reliable, safe - sounds like he's going to tick all those boxes and honestly that's what really matters most
I would also go for Mac as a name
Fingers crossed this is the one for you


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What about "I should be Endiku's?"


----------



## Tex1904 (Jul 12, 2013)

He is absolutely GORGeous... If u find him missing it was probably me .. I love grey horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I LOVE him!


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

He's beautiful!

Add me to the list of takers if you decide you don't want him


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice horse 
he looks quiet and I love his color 

good luck


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Lol the horse with no name got to stay with us by default. 1st July was supposed to be our first assement ride, a friend came along and we made the fateful decision to take Ben out, then have lunch, then take the new guy out in the afternoon. 

Well as you know the day took an unexpected turn, and I never got the chance to ride him. I tried to contact the owner to ask for a couple of days to get my head straight but I never got her, the cheque was cashed and the horse became mine.

He won't get a new name until I get to spend time on him, or at least with him, but I'm looking forward to getting to know him. One of the reasons that I decided to trial him was thinking about my new little grandson, to young to ride yet, but thinking about putting that little precious on a horse, well I just wouldn't put him on any of mine, apart from Ace of course, and maybe little Poncho, but I would so put him on the big grey!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Well dang. Ill gladly take him off gour hands if you ever want to getrid of him  haha very nice boy


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

He is adorable! And it sounds like he has a good head on him too. If only my thoroughbred could be half as calm as that haha.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here we go video First ride on the new guy - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Rather looks like a keeper, doesn't he?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

He maybe, LOL, I just don't know until we get going. I'm thinking that maybe he and Emmy will be a nicely balanced pair for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You are riding already? He does look like a nice calm horse that listens. Hope he becomes a best bud for you.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

ROFL riding already, not quite, I got to walk outside for the first time today!

The pics and video were on my test ride the day before the accident.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh! Was having a hard time w/putting together the injuries you have & getting on a horse already-(What kind of pain pills is she getting?) My DH would want some of those-LOL!

How are you doing? Are you wanting to get back to riding soon? Or, a little apprehensive about it? After my last fall, I felt anxious when getting near the spot where it happened and that took awhile to get over. Another time, I had a mounting accident, & I'm still extra careful about mounting and insisting they hold still until I'm ready.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well until I dig an escape tunnel and get out of this hospital there will be no riding. I think I'm going to be OK, but who knows how I feel when the time comes.

Being as I have a hang up with mounting, and the accident was mounting, this could be an issue, but we'll have to do a lot of work with the boy so I can trust him before I try for real.

As for pain, I still have morphine on request as needed, it's good stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Again I hope you heal up fast both mentally and physically! I think you and the gray horse make nice pair! I really like him...more like jealous


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Well until I dig an escape tunnel and get out of this hospital there will be no riding. I think I'm going to be OK, but who knows how I feel when the time comes.
> 
> Being as I have a hang up with mounting, and the accident was mounting, this could be an issue, but we'll have to do a lot of work with the boy so I can trust him before I try for real.
> 
> ...


Oh your accident was caused by you mounting Big Ben?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yup it wss
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I really like him Denny. Like you said, he could use some refinement on his training, but he looks "broke to death" to turn a phrase LOL. 

Training will come with a bit of time and work...broke doesn't necessarily come with every horse no matter how much time or work is done there.

Nice, broke, stout little guy. 

Glad that you're feeling a bit better; better enough to be feisty about getting free anyway LOL. Take youre time and heal up. Ol' Gray will be waiting to help you re-gain your confidence when the time comes.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It's nice that a person can ride him just point and shoot, which is all I will be fit for to start with. 

Funny thing happened last night, I was laying here thinking about him idly, when this sudden message kind of flashed up clear as a bell and it shouted Jack, loud and clear. Don't know where it came from, or if it will stick, but it was odd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> It's nice that a person can ride him just point and shoot, which is all I will be fit for to start with.
> 
> Funny thing happened last night, I was laying here thinking about him idly, when this sudden message kind of flashed up clear as a bell and it shouted Jack, loud and clear. Don't know where it came from, or if it will stick, but it was odd.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Certain medications are well known for taking a person to a whole new level of consciousness - make the most of it well you can:lol:

I think Jack totally suits him.


----------



## CASSxo (Jul 12, 2013)

Aww, Jack is great for him!  And he looks fun to ride in the video.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Agree. Jack is good!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You looked really relaxed on him - don't know if you felt like that
He does seem to be a good sort, refinement is no problem with a horse that's calm and willing.
I did take a sneaky look at some of your other videos and Willow is such a lovely horse. What breeding is she? 
Just being nosey!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Jaydee Willow is Arab x Saddlebred such a beautiful mare.

The big guy, I did feel really comfortable on him, even cantered him without seeing someone do it first
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I thought she looked similar to an arab x saddlebred I rode through one winter a few years ago, she was for sale and I very nearly bought her but she'd never been ridden out of an arena and was really a bit taller than I was looking for in terms of getting on if I wasn't close to something to stand on at any time. I really regret it actually as she'd was a lot easier than the pinto I ended up buying and I don't trail ride on my own here so always a son or a husband to give me a leg up


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Rudy...but then I am not fond of changing names.

Sounds like a trail horse to me. Very nice!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Not Rudy, maybe Mac if Jack doesn't work
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Apple Jacks!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He's a chunky pony like you said. I think you guys look great together, what are your long term goals with him?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't know if I have any long term plans here, but he has one important job right now and that is to get me back in the saddle. After that we will see, if we get on then he may just stay round for a while. I
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Seems like he'll be great for getting you back on there.
Can't wait to see how it all works out for you two.

Man, I can't get over how handsome he is!


----------



## MillieSantana (Feb 17, 2013)

how about Chester? Or Sphinx? Or Chubbs?(That one was ajoke)


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow, he is so beautiful!! Enjoy your new guy


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He is very handsome! I like the name Brick for him


----------

